# A Sort of Cubing State of Mind



## JLarsen (Sep 22, 2009)

I find that over time, I've become more relaxed about my times, and I just sort of cube, and improve as I do so. I don't ever get upset about not setting a PR, or missing one by just a bit, and I never get disappointed anymore. I just....cube. It's odd, kind of like a peaceful cubing sensation =P. I never get down on myself anymore for not having a certain time....maybe I'm just satisfied with my abilities to some extent? Does anyone have a similar experience, or am I the only one who's grown to let progress come to him?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 22, 2009)

You are... The Enlightened One.


----------



## theretardedcuber (Sep 22, 2009)

i guess i am.im not improving at all... so im gona let it come to me...patience has its rewards..
and if all else fails 
sit in the corner and suck your thumb


----------



## mcciff2112 (Sep 22, 2009)

I sorta feel the same way. Though I still get excited when I break a personal best.  I think this a good idea to base not just cubing on, but life in general.


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 22, 2009)

Ha I've learned so much that I can apply to other things in life from cubing. The whole practice ethic thing has really shown me the light on some things. Like....I can be good at almost anything I want, and know exactly how to. =]. I like cubes.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Sep 22, 2009)

I guess i feel the same way, but i do sometimes get a bit upset if i get a really bad time that didnt really have a legitamate excuse (like a pop) but when i break a record i rarely ever do more than say awsome, then save the time.


----------



## teller (Sep 22, 2009)

Good thoughts, Pandaman...the desire to hit a certain milestone is ironically itself a distraction from that same milestone. My best times have been non-self-reflective. I still fail at it, but I think the cube is a great exercise for mastering this type of self-control.


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 22, 2009)

I psych myself out all the time. Not checking averages until they are done as to not get nervous...taking my time to complete the average by babbling on aim in between solves. I think I've got this cubing thing down. =P I don't feel as though there is any limit anymore.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Sep 22, 2009)

That's cool Panda. Also, what happened to your old icon? =/
I've felt like that sometimes, like nothing really matters. You just.. cube and get on with life.


----------



## Muesli (Sep 22, 2009)

Now you're thinking with cubies!


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 22, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> That's cool Panda. Also, what happened to your old icon? =/
> I've felt like that sometimes, like nothing really matters. You just.. cube and get on with life.



I thought this one was funnier, but I'll get bored of it eventually....maybe.....now. Now look what you've done! *Searches for panda related avatars*


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> SaberSlash49 said:
> 
> 
> > That's cool Panda. Also, what happened to your old icon? =/
> ...


http://images.calumerio.multiply.com/logo/5


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 22, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > SaberSlash49 said:
> ...


LOL

but no. I think I have an idea; my new favorite animal, the red panda

http://beacononline.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/red-panda.jpg


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't really react to solves anymore. I don't really care what the time is, cubing is just fun and awesome.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Sep 23, 2009)

I cube lots and time little!


----------



## enigmahack (Sep 25, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Now you're thinking with cubies!



The cake is a lie!!

I'm the same though, but I learned my relaxed technique through music - you have to play relaxed to play quickly... The more tense you are, the slower you go and the more frantic it seems. 

Good technique to look up, if anyone is interested is called the Alexander technique. It's mostly related to music, but I could see it being hugely useful with cubing, and have found the more relaxed I am, the more consistent my times are *and quick too*


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 26, 2009)

Usually I don't care about times, I usually care about what either orientation or permutation (usually E-perm) that I get, and breaking sub-40 or even sub-35 is cheer to myself, but anything else (unless my time is >50) I think, "Well, that was good. Now for another go."

--Ranzha V E


----------

